# need help bidding remodeling



## sterling stone (Jan 12, 2007)

i just met with h.o. he wants 1200 sq.ft. home gutted
im not concerned about demo prices 
from the studs in 
insulation
2 bath both 5x6
3 bedrooms average 12x14
kitchen 12x15
2 living rooms both 12 x 25
dining room 12x12
is there a standard sq.ft. price for bottom line and then offer upgrades
or do i need to price everything seperate 

want to gut and put neww drywall floorcovering painting molding
pretty much finished and ready to move in


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 13, 2006)

I presume that whilst everything is gutted all wiring will be replaced and plumbing looked at too. Its difficult for anyone to give any standard price on any part of the project, until its gutted you dont really know what your going to come up against. Also areas of the country vary so much in price what is good here in Kentucky would be laughable in NY.

I think you need to work it out by putting down what your daily rate is normally, add your profit, then raise it by 50% to allow for unknowns that will crop up. Also any of the work your not doing like wiring(if your not) the cost of that. Add the cost of all materials plus whatever your mark up is. Add the percentage of your insurance/workers comp for the period of the job, then i think you may be pretty close.:blink:


----------



## Mpeters (Feb 13, 2007)

Dont forget disposal cost from demo and waste. And land fill fees.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

$200 a square


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Sqaure shoed forms for square foot price.*

Read a good one today on another thread, and this is going to be my standard answer from this day forward to all square foot pricing requests.
Let me Fax you a pair of my square shoed pricing forms to help you with your quote.:laughing:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

WTF?

If you are a mason and a tile setter, why are you doing demo work?

This drives me crazy!!!! You have no clue about what you are undertaking, and you have to post on an internet message board to figure your pricing out?

Gee-willy, I bet your customer would be thrilled learn about all of your expertise in the area they be paying you for.

Does anyone on contractortalk.com ever pass on a job they are not qualified to perform? It sure doesn't seem like it.

THIS IS THE CRAP THAT "CONTRACTORS" A BAD NAME. What are the chances this HO will be pleased with the end product? 200000000:1

That reminds me, I have go post about how to rewire a nuclear reactor.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me, I have go post about how to rewire a nuclear reactor.


 link please.... i had someone ask me what my price is on this type of work.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> That reminds me, I have go post about how to rewire a nuclear reactor.



How many square feet is that? :laughing:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Greg Di said:


> WTF?
> 
> If you are a mason and a tile setter, why are you doing demo work?
> 
> ...


:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you. I'm here all weekend....

Don't forget to tip your waitress.


----------



## daleshad (Mar 19, 2007)

Greg Di said:


> WTF?
> 
> If you are a mason and a tile setter, why are you doing demo work?
> 
> ...



I somewhat agree... but coming from the remodeling world, you rarely have the same projects over and over. You adapt and problem solve. we are paid to think and to resolve.

in the tile and mason world, our remodelers always demo and do most of the prep. I'm torn on this one.

just my $ .02


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Never bid a big remodel. Ever. For cost estimates, multiply new construction rates in you're area by 1.2. seriously, it cost's more for a high end remodel than to start over as often as not. Ok, don't listen to me, just get busy losing $.

Huh, I almost sound like DD. :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Just kiddin' Dirt, I couldn't sound like you.:no:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

This question that has been presented goes against the grain of anyone who knows anything about constuction. To ask how much is one thing, you need to know how to first. You do not take on a job where you are removing all the equity from someones house and not know more then just a few tid bits for a talk forum....If I found out that someone was playing big builder with my house, his toy box tool belt would look like a thong placed slightly north of it normal position.:w00t:


----------



## daleshad (Mar 19, 2007)

woodmagman said:


> This question that has been presented goes against the grain of anyone who knows anything about constuction. To ask how much is one thing, you need to know how to first. You do not take on a job where you are removing all the equity from someones house and not know more then just a few tid bits for a talk forum....If I found out that someone was playing big builder with my house, his toy box tool belt would look like a thong placed slightly north of it normal position.:w00t:


Wouldn't recommend this as a first remodeling job!


----------



## MKamis (Nov 17, 2006)

sterling stone said:


> i just met with h.o. he wants 1200 sq.ft. home gutted
> im not concerned about demo prices
> from the studs in
> insulation
> ...


I just ask the customer what they think it's worth and figure it'll turn out OK.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

To be a little less abusive, you can't bid sq ft prices on what you are looking at. You have to take each and every item one by one and price it out as though it were the only job you are going to do. You have to assume the worse about everything. But first you need to have some level of experience in each of the items in the first place. 

Maybe you are looking to expand since the economy is diving in the toilet. That's fine but you need to take it slow. 

Based on the way you asked the question, it's pretty obvious that you have little experience in the field of remodel. So I would suggest that you turn this over to a remodeling contractor that you know and stay involved with the project as much as you can. 

I think we should OUTLAW even the mere thought of square foot pricing. It's as intelegent as asking "how much did you pay for your car by the pound with or without the radio?"


----------



## Redman (Mar 22, 2006)

Remodel jobs need to be broke down and calculated out to the best of your ability. Its a lot easier to figure things/prices out when you break things down to a smaller scale and then add them all up at the end. Then have specifaction that you give to the HO telling them what your work intells and what will happen if you come across something that was not in your bid,(ex, structual problems,mold). Otherwise the HO will assume that everything is included in your price. There are always things that you don't find out untill the demo starts. Make it clear to the HO what your price includes. I think of it as an insurance policy from the HO. 

RM


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

Take the time to break it down get all prices from any subs you are going to use that will help. Then figure out your part of it dont worry about Greg DI post. He dident say he was going to do all the work him self did he.And if this is your first one make sure you have some realy good carpenters on it and good subs some times the more you sub out the better you will be you wont feel so over loaded this site is for help not bashing. I'm doing the same thing 18x18 addition on back of home and a 16x20 on the front.You realy dont have a sq. ft price for this kind of work to many things adding beams where you are going to open the walls. tearing off the siding. I could go on and on just figure out your part and add it all together add 15% to be sure good luck


----------



## joebob (Jan 17, 2007)

I just started reconstruction of a 2700sqft house and had the same questions. I broke the estimate down into budget amounts to give the homeowner an educated guess as to the cost of the project. Once I got a commitment from him to that I negotiated a cost plus contract with a fixed fee mark-up of 25%. If you do it this way you have to get some budget pricing from your subs, you aren't going to turn this estimate around in a couple of days if your h o is in a big hurry to get a number best to walk away.


----------



## hrscammisa (Mar 9, 2007)

:thumbsup: I agree with that one


----------

